
Facebook Is Adding Unsend Message Tool After CEO Caught Unsending - corkscrew
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-06/facebook-adding-unsend-message-tool-after-ceo-caught-unsending
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774183)

------
idax
I feel like this is a really hasty product decision based on the continually
poor PR raining down on Facebook. Nobody cares that the highest level
executive cleared old messages (From 2010) to protect himself and the company
for security reasons. This seems like a really weird move to try and please
the public on an unassociated data privacy war.

